

Ask HN: Difference between MVP and POC - MarlonPro

We often here about Minimum Viable Product (MVP) in lean practices. We also often here about Proof of Concept (POC). The answer seems obvious, but what is the real difference between MVP and POC?
======
darkxanthos
A proof of concept is something that shows the product is viable. That the
solution you're attempting is tractable. An MVP is the minimal product where
people will pay you for your solution.

~~~
twunde
To clarify, a POC proves that you can actually do it. So if you want to build
a service to create 3d html5 drawings of famous buildings, you might do a POC
to prove that you can actually draw complex images in 3d. The mvp might be the
ability to create simple 3d drawings of regular houses, or maybe one famous
building.

------
tptacek
An MVP is something that a customer will pay money for.

A POC is something that demonstrates the possibility of a solution, but is
usually not salable.

------
MarlonPro
Ok, this video explains what MVP is by no other than MVP himself, Eric Ries:
MVP Guide [http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/08/minimum-
viable-...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/08/minimum-viable-
product-guide.html)

------
codegeek
Idea: In your head.

POC: something on paper. Not necessarily functional. No actual product yet.

MVP: Minimum Functionality to engage users.

